# Rod Building



## yobata (Jul 14, 2015)

I know the following link is to a thread in the fly section, but you may find more views there

https://www.microskiff.com/threads/all-things-rod-building.37115/


----------



## Rookiemistake (Jan 30, 2013)

i use american tackle bushido and matrix blanks . the blanks are bulletproof . just stick to fuji components and you will be fine.this is for spinning rods not fly rods.


----------

